# Eclipse Startfehler



## manunana89 (27. Jun 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen wa das zu bedeuten hat?!?!
Andere Java Anwendungen funktionieren einwandfrei
LINK
Mehrmalige deinstallation des jdk hat auch nichts gebracht!
Wäre über Hilfe sehr erfreut


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jun 2009)

32 oder 64 bit system? 32 oder 64 bit java? 32 oder 64 bit Eclipse?


----------



## manunana89 (27. Jun 2009)

Beides 32 bit!:rtfm:


----------



## padde479 (28. Jun 2009)

Hi,

das mit 32 bzw. 64 Bit nichts zu tun. Du kannst in der eclipse.ini, die im gleichen Verzeichnis wie die eclipse.exe liegt, folgendes eintragen:

```
-vm
C:\Programme\Java\jdk6\bin\java.exe
```
Dadurch öffnet sich zwar auch immer eine DOS-Box, aber Eclipse Galileo wird auch gestartet. Was man einstellen muss, damit die Fehlermeldung nicht mehr erscheint und das beim Starten keine DOS-Box mehr geöffnet wird, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Da bin ich selbst noch auf der Suche.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## manunana89 (28. Jun 2009)

Danke das klappt wunderbar aber irgendwie muss sich der fehler doch auch komplett ohne DOS-Box oder ähnliches beheben lassen:rtfm:


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2009)

javaw.exe, nicht java.exe, dann geht auch keine Konsole auf.
Eigentlich sollte der launcher die JRE aber alleine finden. Das es bei dir nicht klappt liegt eventuell daran das du eben nicht die JRE, sondern das JDK installiert hast.


----------



## manunana89 (28. Jun 2009)

Hab sogar beides installiert wenns mich nicht täuscht!!!
Leider musste ich auch jetzt feststellen das die performance von Eclipe o unter aller S.. ist!;(
Fast nicht bedienbar


----------



## manunana89 (28. Jun 2009)

Oh mit javaw.exe funktionierts "bis jetzt" aber wirklich einwandfrei!


----------



## padde479 (29. Jun 2009)

@Wildcard: Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit javaw.exe. Jetzt funktioniert der Start von Galileo auch ohne DOS-Box. Allderdings muss ich jetzt erst immer F5 drücken, um ein Refresh zu machen.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2009)

padde479 hat gesagt.:


> Allderdings muss ich jetzt erst immer F5 drücken, um ein Refresh zu machen.


Bitte?


----------



## manunana89 (1. Jul 2009)

???


----------

